# Rupert vomited?



## BudgieFriends (May 9, 2015)

*Watery poop*

I noticed in the morning that one of my budgies made a watery darkish green poop. But now its like a light green now.I think It could be because I changed their blanket last night. It was lighter than the one they had before but it still seemed okay. However, last night the temperature went to around 55 degrees I think. So I plan on moving my budgies to my brothers room tonight. I think its Angelina whose sick cause shes a bit fluffier than Rupert. She doesn't seem that sick though. I put apple cider vinegar with the mother in their drinking water so I'm hoping it'll help her feel better. My other budgie had the same problem but a bit worse and it worked for him or maybe it was just stress. Either way I'm keeping my eye on them both. Oh and I also bought organic strawberries,romaine lettuce and banana. Can I give any of them to my budgies today? I know that romaine lettuce can make watery poop so I'm doubting i can give them that. :/

Also, How long can water with apple cider vinegar in it be kept outside? I usually remove it after an hour.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry but your post is somewhat confusing.
Is the temperature inside your house 55 degrees or is that the temperature outdoors?

Is the budgies' cage kept in the house? -- You asked how long water with ACV can be outside so I'm having trouble following your thinking.

Vegetables and fruit will make the poop more watery.
Remember fruit should be given sparingly as it is higher in sugar content.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html

If you think either or both budgies are ill, then your best course is to have them examined by an Avian Vet.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/340314-why-seeing-avian-vet-so-important.html*


----------



## BudgieFriends (May 9, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *I'm sorry but your post is somewhat confusing.
> Is the temperature inside your house 55 degrees or is that the temperature outdoors?
> 
> Is the budgies' cage kept in the house? -- You asked how long water with ACV can be outside so I'm having trouble following your thinking.
> ...


Sorry. My thoughts were kind of jumbled and I should have wrote them more clearly. I meant at night it reached around 55 degrees outside. My budgies are kept indoors. However, their in the basement level of our house next to my room. It can get a bit more colder down here than upstairs.

I asked how long ACV can be kept out because I remember reading that if you add vitamin or something else in the water bacteria can grow.Also,I plan on taking them to see the avian vet around early October. If i see any signs that shows shes getting worse I will try to borrow money to take them earlier.

Its kind of disappointing that I will have to hold off on giving them the veggies and fruit but okay. I won't give it to them.^.^ Thanks for the advice and reply.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Make sure you cover the cage at night and be careful the cage is not in a drafty area either day or night.

You can put the water with ACV in the cage in the morning and leave it until you change the water later in the afternoon.
Be sure you thoroughly clean the water dish when you remove it. 
Don't just swipe the bottom of the dish with your finger. *


----------



## BudgieFriends (May 9, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *Make sure you cover the cage at night and be careful the cage is not in a drafty area either day or night.
> 
> You can put the water with ACV in the cage in the morning and leave it until you change the water later in the afternoon.
> Be sure you thoroughly clean the water dish when you remove it.
> Don't just swipe the bottom of the dish with your finger. *


: ) Okay thanks. Their not in a drafty area and have a lamp nearby so they'll be fine. XD I use to use my finger a long time ago when I had other budgies but I stopped doing that. I currently have a soft sponge for cleaning their dishes with. Btw Angelina's poop is starting to look better but I will still keep my eye on her.


----------



## BudgieFriends (May 9, 2015)

Today I noticed yellow watery poops in the morning. Dont know if it was Angelina or Rupert. At first I thought there was yellow poop cause I moved them causing them stress or the colorful seeds they like to eat.I put ACV in their water but I think he needs to see an avian vet. The yellow poops stopped for now but I'm worried cause I saw Rupert do something weird a moment ago. He was bobbing his head next to Angelina and than started moving his head left to right quickly. He was eating before he did it but I heard seeds falling onto the tray and saw some(2 seeds)get on the blanket. He also made clicking noises while moving his head up and down. He doesn't do this alot because I haven't noticed it until now. My mom says maybe a seed got stuck and he had to get it out. She also said that birds are different than dogs and cats and I'm worrying too much. I hope this really is a one time thing. I want to take him to the vet but I don't have the money yet. Will see what I can do. Nvm about the borrowing money part. My parents don't care so ill have to just keep an eye on them. I get the money in a few days but theres not much I can do.All this thought of vomiting is starting to make me feel nautious too. :|


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry your Rupert is feeling under the weather.  From your description it does seem that Rupert has vomited. Be sure to closely monitor him, if the poops look off, you notice a decrease on appetite and activity levels and a repetition of the vomiting, then you will have to book an appointment at the avian vet for a correct diagnosis and treatment plan. Depending on how his condition progresses, you may need to take him sooner.
Till then, you can cover the cage on 3 sides with a warm blanket and soak millet spray on electrolyte solution. 
This will hopefully give Rupert a little boost: http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/295617-guardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

It's truly unfortunate that you don't have your parents support when it comes to providing medical care to your budgies whenever they need it and unless this changes in the near future, you may need to make a very difficult decision when thinking of Rupert and Angelina's long-term health care.

I'm wishing your budgie boy a steady and full recovery.


----------



## BudgieFriends (May 9, 2015)

aluz said:


> I'm sorry your Rupert is feeling under the weather.  From your description it does seem that Rupert has vomited. Be sure to closely monitor him, if the poops look off, you notice a decrease on appetite and activity levels and a repetition of the vomiting, then you will have to book an appointment at the avian vet for a correct diagnosis and treatment plan. Depending on how his condition progresses, you may need to take him sooner.
> Till then, you can cover the cage on 3 sides with a warm blanket and soak millet spray on electrolyte solution.
> This will hopefully give Rupert a little boost: http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/295617-guardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html
> 
> ...


Okay. Thanks for the reply ill do what you said to do. Hes very active right now and is still eating. His poops weren't yellow but a kind of dark green when I uncovered their cage in the morning. I'm still watching him but I'm still determined to get the money somehow if he needs it sooner. I know its important to keep an emergency fund too but I don't have a job right now. But I'll most likely get one after I finish my classes.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I've merged your two threads regarding your budgies' health into one as to me they seem to be an ongoing issue.

I'm wishing little Rupert a full and speedy recovery. :hug:

aluz has offered you excellent advice.

I do encourage you to do your best to start an emergency fund to finance any upcoming Avian Vet expense. 
You can use any money you can earn doing chores, that you receive as gifts for birthdays or holidays, etc if you don't have an actual job at this time. 
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html*


----------



## BudgieFriends (May 9, 2015)

Okay. Thanks Faery. ^.^

Update:
:/ I bought the electrolyte solution from the pharmacy but they didn't have Pedialyte brand. They had this(Super suero oral electrolyte solution) but the unflavored version which I bought. Is it okay to give it to my budgie?In the directions it says do not add water and that the ingrediants areWater,Dextrose,Citric Acid, Potassium Citrate,Sodium Chloride.Sodium Citrate,Sucralose,Acesuflame Potassium, Zinc Gluconate, and Potassium Sorbate and that Liquid Suero provides(per liter);Calories 100;Dextrose,25 grams;Potassium,20 mEq;Chloride,35 mEq;Sodium,45 mEq;Zinc, 7.8 milligrams.

Also its distributed by J.J.J.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, that will be fine to use for Rupert. :hug:*


----------



## BudgieFriends (May 9, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *Yes, that will be fine to use for Rupert. :hug:*


Okay. Thanks! Thats good to know. Just one more question. Does it need to be soaked in millet? I don't have millet but if it is needed than i will have to buy it another time. Also my other budgie Angelina is with Rupert. Would it be a problem if she took some too?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You can try soaking a bit of their regular seed in the electrolyte solution rather than using millet.

Or, you can put some in a dish for drinking.

It won't hurt Angelina if she consumes some of the electrolyte solution.*


----------



## BudgieFriends (May 9, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *You can try soaking a bit of their regular seed in the electrolyte solution rather than using millet.
> 
> Or, you can put some in a dish for drinking.
> 
> It won't hurt Angelina if she consumes some of the electrolyte solution.*


Thanks. I put just below half in their drinking tray and he seems to have perked up more. He even went in his hoop toy which i didn't see him do today even though he was all over it yesterday. Nvm my question about how long I should leave it in their cage.But how many times are you suppose to give a budgie electrolyte while their sick?Twice a week?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Change the electrolyte just like you would change the water.
You can give him some today and tomorrow and then stop.
Hopefully, the solutio will encourage Rupert to eat and drink more which will help his body fight the illness.*


----------



## BudgieFriends (May 9, 2015)

Alright thanks. I really appreciate the help and you taking the time to respond me. : )


----------



## BudgieFriends (May 9, 2015)

:001_smile:When I checked their poop in the morning Rupert's poop was green,white and somewhat liquidy. I'm guessing it was because of the Electrolyte from yesterday.But it looks like Rupert's poop is back to normal now. Could be better since they've been eating only seeds recently but it looks good for the most part. No yellow liquid around his poops anymore and it has a form. Although I'm starting to wonder if its normal for young budgie to poop small poops. Last night the poop was a little bigger but not huge. It looked decent. Also,today Rupert was playing a lot with Angelina and he's not fluffy for the long period of time that he was before. Haven't seen another vomiting episode but I'm still keeping my eye on him. After I cleaned their cage I noticed that when they were clinging to the cage they liked hearing my voice next to them and Rupert was even chirping with me. I'm glad cause even now that I look at him he isn't fluffed up and looks content.


----------



## BudgieFriends (May 9, 2015)

Hi guys. I'm back and so are the yellow poops. At first I thought it might be stress since two weeks ago I moved my birds to my brother's room for the first time. It only lasted five hours because my mom was mopping everywhere but my brother's room. But the bad thing is my brother's room was filled with music and controller noises that scared my poor birds. I kept them near the stairs for a few days than. Their poop got a little better but they still were a bit scared by the door moving at times. Than when it was less cold and the boiler could be put on they were moved back downstairs near my room. They stayed there for like three days before they were moved back into my room because she wanted to do the laundry. Today is the third day that their in my room. Rupert's poop is back to normal but Angelina's has been yellow for three days and liquidy. Today I found out that the calcium bone she has been chewing on a lot recently had a bit of brown rust coming out. I broke the calcium bone in half and only saw that the brown part came from the metal thing but I also took note that the cuttlebone itself was a little brown/discolored in the front. I wiped their cage to take out any dust left from the calcium bone just in case it had gone bad even though the expiration date said 2017. I'm going to see if her poops return to normal now that I got rid of the cuttle bone but if she ate some of the brown/rust part, even though I didn't see much of the rust coming onto the white part, is it enough to effect her health?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, ingestion of rust can cause heavy metal poisoning.

It would really be best for you to have both budgies examined by an Avian Vet.

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...aluation-bird-droppings-indicator-health.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/103922-my-birds-droppings-normal.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/329225-lead-zinc-toxicoses-pet-birds.html*


----------



## BudgieFriends (May 9, 2015)

Alright. I read through them and guess I will have to find a way to get money. I wasn't given much money for school aid so finding money I can use is going to be tuff. This is one of those days I wish I had a job again. OTL But I will try since I adore my birds and they deserve a check up annually or when needed. I also hate to think my bird secretly is poisoned even if her poop goes back to normal.Thanks for replying.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree that it's always better to be safe than sorry :hug: 

I hope that you're able to get them in! Let us know how little Rupert is doing soon :fingerx:


----------

